# For winter holidays choose Tatras!!



## Jedrzej (Dec 25, 2005)

When you planning your winter holidays don't forget about Tatras in Poland and Slovakia!! Alps is not everything!!

*Slovakia - Dolny Kubin*













































































































*Slovakia - Ruzomberok*


















































































*Slovakia - Strabskie Pleso *

















































































































































*Poland - Kasprowy Wierch*























































*Poland - Wierchomla*














































*Poland - Jaworzyna Krynicka*




























*Poland - Szczyrk (the biggest resort in Poland)*



























































































*Poland - Korbielów*
































































*Poland - Białka Tatrzańska*


















































































*Slovakia - Velka Raca*









































































*Slovakia - Chopok (The biggest resort in Slovakia)*


----------



## Jedrzej (Dec 25, 2005)

No one would like to go to Tatras. So sad....


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Jedrzej said:


> No one would like to go to Tatras. So sad....


I would. But it's too far for me for a one week ski vacation. Tatra's are some 1200km away, Swiss or Austrian Alps are closer, and ofcourse, the German hills are within a few hours driving (Sauerland/Harz). But seeing these pics, it's definatly worth a visit.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't like those places. Don't know why. Maybe because it isn't a rich country? I see some factorys with pollution if i'm right?

http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/2113/p10753132jj.jpg


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Maybe your holiday would be a lot cheaper than going to the Alps?


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

Beautiful! I know Tatras but I have never heard of those resorts before. I only knew Zakopane. I've always liked both Slovakia and Poland


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

It is beautiful! Bardzo dziękuję ! :angel1:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

I've only been to the Tatras in the summer - it's a very beautiful area - but I was told that the whole lift-system there is really bad. Very slow and very old.

I like goind to Austria or France for winter holidays.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

also italian Alps are cool!


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Very impressive. I must say, I have never herd of this area but it looks very beautiful, perhaps the Polish Tourist Board should market this place as I’m sure if it was better know many people would visit.

What is the closest international airport for accessing this area?


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

GlasgowMan said:


> What is the closest international airport for accessing this area?


It would probably be Bratislava,Slovakia or Krakow,Poland


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Jedrzej said:


> No one would like to go to Tatras. So sad....


I was there in Summer. As a swiss, skiing in the alps just makes more sense.


----------



## Jedrzej (Dec 25, 2005)

Oelanddk said:


> but I was told that the whole lift-system there is really bad. Very slow and very old.


:sly: :sly: :sly: 
Tatras aren't as developed as Alps and we don't have as many lifts as Swiss or Austria, but this what we have is modern (probably more modern than in Alps ). Before 1990 we don't have hardly any ski lifts, so everything what we have is built after 1990 (mostly after 2000). I add maps of those ski resorts


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Looking forward to see the maps


----------



## Jedrzej (Dec 25, 2005)

There are on my first post, under the names of resorts. Of course those resorts are only a small part of what we have in Poland and what Slovaks have  If you are interested, I can add some more resorts


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

So what resort would you recommend?


----------



## Jedrzej (Dec 25, 2005)

Hmmmmm....., In Slovakia I prefer Strabskie Pleso, because there are one very long (3 km) and very beautiful trail from top of the mountain, which on the middle of it's leinght divide in two options.. Also the longest ski lift is very fast (2,2 km in 4 min) so there arent any queue. Also Kubinska hola is very nice. 
In Poland I have 3 favourite resorts. One of them is Jaworzyna Krynicka in Krynica, because it have very diverse trails and many lifts. I also like Szczyrk (the biggest ski area in Poland) and Korbielów - Pilsko, which photos I can post if you like to


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Yeah please post some more pictures and maps. Don't think the maps you have shown so far aren't that big compared to the ski resorts in the alpes.


----------



## Jedrzej (Dec 25, 2005)

Oelanddk said:


> Don't think the maps you have shown so far aren't that big compared to the ski resorts in the alpes.


I never claim that we have as big ski resorst as Switzerland, France or Austria. But some of them are quite big (in Szczyrk there are 30 km of routes) and they are far more cheaper than Alps.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Hmm to bad...I really like very large sho resorts where you can go on new routes everyday. But it's of course a big plus that it's cheaper


----------

